# Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

durch meine Bauarbeiten am Teich sind wieder ein paar frische Erdwälle entstanden. Mit was kann ich die einsäen damit eine Blumenwiese entsteht? Wie oft muss man die mähen?
Den ursprünglichen Teichwall wurde hauptsächlich von Quecke okkupiert. Von der Sache habe ich nichts dagegen, ich habe sie auch wachsen lassen um den Teichbewohnern auch ein bisschen Deckung zu geben aber mit der Zeit verfilzt sie dann. Ein Stück werde ich wohl wieder so verwildern lassen aber nicht rings herum.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps?
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

hallo torsten 

wir habern auch mal mit dem gedanken an eine blumenwiese im garten gespielt.  damals hab ich mir diese seite des naturschutzbundes gespeichert und ich finde, sie ist einen besuch wert: http://www.nabu.de/oekologischleben/balkonundgarten/gartenelemente/04630.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hi,

eine bunte Blumenwiese bzw. das was man sich darunter vorstellt (die wachsen meißt nur auf sehr nährstoffarmen, kalkigen Trockenstandorten) ist mit das schwierigste was sich im Garten anlegen läßt. Dazu sind die hiesigen Böden im Normalfall zu nährstoffreich und meißt auch zu feucht.. Nur mit Blumenwiesensaatmischungen ausbringen ist es bei der Anlage einer Blumenwiese nicht getan.
Es gibt aber auch Lieferanten von solchen Mischungen die diese speziel an den Boden anpaßt zuesammenstellen

MfG Frank


----------



## Bärbel (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hallo Torsten,
wir haben an drei Stellen Blumenwiesen - im Hof, im Garten und den gemeindlichen Rasenstreifen vor dem Grundstück haben wir auch mit Blumenwiese eingesät.
Angefangen haben wir mit der im Hof, Rasen umgegraben, glatt gerecht und eingesät mit Blumenwiesen-Samen von Gärtner P.tschke:

   

von diesen Blumen hab ich dann Samen genommen und nochmal versch. Blumenwiesensaaten dazu gekauft und die anderen Flächen eingesät. Bei großer Trockenheit ab und zu gießen und im Herbst abmähen, mehr Aufwand ist es nicht. Dafür den ganzen Sommer ein Paradies für Insekten und Vögel!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

@ Bärbel
Deine Wiese kommt meinem Ideal schon recht nahe...  Wie lange hat es zu dieser Pracht gebraucht?

@Frank
Wir haben hier nur eine eher dünne Lage Mutterboden, ca. 30 cm. Dann kommt Sand, manchmal hat man etwas Lehm dabei. Durch den sehr informativen Link von der Hex... habe ich erstmal erfahren das es dafür eher mageren Boden braucht. Statt den Sand drunter und Mutterboden oben werde ich es jetzt wohl umgekehrt machen mit meinen neuen Wall.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hi Bärbel,

eine tolle Blumenwiesensaatmischung von Pötschke. Was man da auf deinen Fotos sieht sind alles keine Wiesenpflanzen, sondern die gehören zur Acker"unkraut"flora - hauptsächlich einjährige Ackerblumen). Da wurde mal wieder was unter einem Namen verkauft mit dem es absolut gar nichts zu tun hat. Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus - man muß halt den Boden recht offen halten damit sie im Jahr drauf wieder keimen können
Bei meiner Teichblumensaatmischung (von Kiepenkerl) sind bisher auch nur einjährige 0815 Sommerblumen zu sehen, bisher noch nicht eine einzige feuchtigkeitsverträgliche Teichrandpflanze

MfG Frank


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> eine tolle Blumenwiesensaatmischung von Pötschke. Was man da auf deinen Fotos sieht sind alles keine Wiesenpflanzen, sondern die gehören zur Acker"unkraut"flora
> 
> Bei meiner Teichblumensaatmischung (von Kiepenkerl) sind bisher auch nur einjährige 0815 Sommerblumen zu sehen, bisher noch nicht eine einzige feuchtigkeitsverträgliche Teichrandpflanze



Naja was früher als Unkraut bezeichnet wurde ist ja heute meist schon als bedroht eingestuft. Damit hätte ich keine Probleme. Und was heißt "einjährig"? Das das "Unkraut" das nächste Jahr nicht wieder kommt? Würde eher der Vorstellung von Unkraut widersprechen... 

Die Blumenwiese will ich ja nicht in meinen Ufergraben säen sondern hauptsächlich auf den Wall. Und da der Graben eher selten überlaufen wird und wir hier eine eher trockene Gegend sind würde ich sagen Pflanzen die ohne Düngung und ohne zusätzliche Bewässerung auskommen sind bei mir genau richtig.


----------



## Conny (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hallo Torsten,

bei uns gibt es ansonsten kein "Unkraut"  
Aber einige Pflanzen möchte ich nicht im Garten haben und dazu gehören Giersch und auch Quecken 
Ein guter Rat, pass ganz genau auf, dass Du die aus der Fläche verbannt hast, bevor Du neu einsäst.
Man kann auch einige höhere Stauden und Kräuter pflanzen und drum rum einsäen


----------



## Bärbel (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hi Frank,
ich weiß - Gärtner P. ist auch nicht meine erste Wahl, aber da gabs halt die Blumenwiesen-Mischung OHNE Gräsern mit ein- und mehrjährigen Blumen in der richtigen Größe. Mit den Blumen bin ich sehr zufrieden, klar sind die einjährigen drin und die "Ackerunkräuter", aber das stand auf der Dose auch drauf. Mir war (ist) wichtig, daß im Hof und Garten das ganze Jahr ein dichter Blütenteppich ist, der auch für die Insekten, vor allem Bienen, taugt.
Drin sind wirklich "dankbare" Blumen, bis zum Herbst blüht immer was. Ich hab sie jetzt seit drei Jahren, ich nehme fleißig Samen ab, im Frühjahr (dieses WE) gehe ich durch, reiße das raus, was nicht unbedingt wachsen soll, reche oberflächlich die Erde auf und streue den im Vorjahr gesammelten Samen wieder aus. Ein Stückchen lasse ich heuer so wachsen, wie es wieder gekommen ist (ohne Nachsaat) zum gucken, was alles wieder kommt.

Unsere neue Streuobstwiese säen wir mit einer "echten" Blumenwiese ein, mit einheimischen, mehrjährigen Gräsern und Blumen. Für alle, die so etwas wollen, empfehle ich http://www.rieger-hofmann.de/ , da bekommt man sehr hochwertige, heimische Saaten.


----------



## RiffRaff (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hallo,

ich hol mein den Beitrag wieder hoch.

@Bärbel: sehr schön! 


Da das Wetter ja mom so schön mitspielt :evil , kann man sich wenigstens einige Gedanken fürs laufende Jahr für den Teich, das Ufer und die Umgebung machen. Da ich mein Ufergraben letztes Jahr noch ziemlich dicht bepflanzt hatte, rechne ich dieses Jahr mit einem schönen Blütenmeer!
Tja, nur außenrum, das is halt bisher "nur" Rasen, ziemlich kahl eigentlich, stört mich ein wenig.

Nun möchte ich wenigstens die eine Seite vom Teich in eine Blumenwiese verwandeln. Die Bilder hier kommen dem, was ich mir so vorstelle, recht nahe! Auch wenn da hauptsächlich einjährige wachsen.

Da der Rasen ja schon da ist, dachte ich mir, erstmal zu vertikutieren und die Oberfläche "aufzumachen". Unkraut, was dann noch da sein sollte, nochmals per Spaten entsorgen.
Ich habe schon etliches zum Thema Blumenwiese, bzw. Wildblumenwiese im Internet gelesen. Da es sowieso nicht DIE Lösung zu geben scheint, würde ich auch zur einer Samenmischung mit einjährigen Blumen greifen. Eine Handvoll Samen mit jeweils nem Eimer voll Sand vermischen und dann streuen und eventuell den sand nochmals in die obere Schicht einharken.
Soweit die einjährigen.

Da zwei- oder mehrjährige Blumen nach der Aussaat frühestens im nächsten Jahr blühen würden, habe ich mir da eine andere Variante überlegt. Ich werde mir diese im Frühjahr einfach schon als blühfähige Pflanzen besorgen und auf die Fläche verteilt einpflanzen. Die können dann dieses Jahr auch hübsch blühen, Samen bilden und sich (hoffentlich) selber vermehren.

Soweit die blanke Theorie! 
Obs klappt, keine Ahnung! habe ich da schon im Ansatz Fehler eingeplant?

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn hier einige Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema Blumenwiese gepostet werden, ruhig mit Bildern!

gruß

Micha


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hallo Micha,

wahrscheinlich wiederhole ich hier nur was Du anderswo schon erfahren hast, aber ich will Dir trotzdem meine Erfahrungen mit Blumenwiesen mitteilen.

Meine erste habe ich Anfang der 80iger Jahre angelegt, mit einer Samenmischung aus der Tüte. Damals war ich knapp zwanzig und ziemlich unbedarft was Blumenwiesen anging. Die lagen im Trend, und weil wir grad eine Fläche von 20 Quadratmetern umgebrochen hatten (da war zuvor ein Hügelbeet), haben wir es ausprobiert. Es war ein toller Sommer und wir sind jeden Tag vor der 'Blumenwiese' gestanden und haben über die neuen Blüten gestaunt. Heute weiß ich, dass es eine wilde Mischung aus Ackerblumen und einjährigen Sommerblumen war, absolut keine Blumenwiese. Wir haben die Wiese so behandelt wie man früher eine einmahdige Wiese eben behandelt hat: Schnitt im August und das Schnittgut zum Trocknen liegen lassen, damit die Samen ausfallen. Es hat nicht geklappt, weil es nicht klappen konnte. Im nächsten Jahr waren nur noch ganz wenig Blumen zu sehen, und im übernächsten Jahr gar keine mehr. Während des ersten Jahres hatten sich nämlich auch Gräser angesiedelt, und die machten so dicht, dass die lichtbedürftigen Ackerblumen keine Chance mehr zum Keimen hatten. Eine Blumenwiese wurde es nicht, weil die entsprechenden Arten nicht in der Tüte waren, und ein Wildacker konnte es nicht bleiben, weil wir dazu jedes Jahr den Boden hätten umbrechen und neu aussäen müssen.

Fazit: man muss unterscheiden zwischen Blumenwiese, Wildacker und Sommerblumenbeet. Sie enthalten unterschiedliche Pflanzen, brauchen unterschiedliche Behandlung und sind unterschiedlich pflegeaufwendig.

Später habe ich versucht die Fläche zu einer richtigen Blumenwiese umzubauen. Dazu musste als erstes der Nährstoff im Boden reduziert werden. Das hiess mähen so oft wie möglich, und den Schnitt sofort abtransportieren. Niemals düngen, aber ab und zu kalken. Parallel dazu habe ich Wiesenpflanzen, die ich gerne gehabt hätte, aus Samen in Töpfen gezogen und dann die ausgewachsenen Pflanzen im Herbst in die Wiese gepflanzt. Das hat in den beiden ersten Jahren überhaupt nicht funktioniert, die Pflanzen wurden einfach von den Gräsern überwuchert. Erst als der Nährstoffgehalt deutlich gesunken war, konnten sich die ersten Blumen in der Wiese halten. Leider haben sich manche Pflanzen überhaupt nicht ansiedeln lassen, und daher blieb die Wiese überwiegend grün mit ein paar Blümchen drin. Wirklich zufrieden war ich mit der Wiese nie, aber ich musste sie nach sechs Jahren aufgeben, weil ich beruflich den Ort wechseln musste. 

Parallel dazu gab es eine Fläche unter Obstbäumen, bei der wir einfach die Mahd auf zwei Termine im Jahr reduziert hatten und sonst keinen Einfluss auf die Artenzusammensetzung nahmen. Daraus wurde recht schnell eine Wiese mit viel Wiesenschaumkraut. Hat wunderbar ausgeschaut zur Blütezeit, aber danach gab es kaum noch was zu sehen. Die Samen vom Wiesenschaumkraut waren entweder noch im Boden vorhanden, oder der Wind hat sie uns zugetragen.

1985 wurde ein Kalkmagerrasen von einem Standort am Lech in den Botanischen Garten Augsburg versetzt. Der ursprüngliche Standort ging in einem Stausee unter, und weil gerade Landesgartenschau in Augsburg war, nutzte man die Gelegenheit um zu sehen ob so eine Versetzung möglich ist. Während der Gartenschau konnte man sehr viele Blumen dort sehen, sogar sehr seltene Orchideen wie die Ragwurz. Wenn man sich die Fläche heute anschaut, dann hat sie keine Ähnlichkeit mehr mit einem Kalkmagerrasen und die Raritäten sind alle verschwunden. Ganz offensichtlich ist der Nährstoffeintrag über die Luft in der Großstadt schon zu hoch um einen Magerrasen auf die Dauer erhalten zu können. 

Seit unserem Umzug nach Kirchheim versuchen wir auf unserem Gelände eine Blumenwiese zu schaffen. Unsere Traumvorstellung war eine große Wiese durch die Wege gemäht werden, auf denen unsere Besucher die Blumen anschauen können. Wir sind jetzt acht Jahre hier, und wir sind immer noch damit beschäftigt die Wiese abzumagern. Vorher wurden hier Schafe gehalten, und der Besitzer hat niemals etwas gegen Unkräuter unternommen. Von einer bunten Blumenwiese sind wir noch weit entfernt. Wenn wir an einer Stelle die Wiese umbrechen und neu besäen, dann wecken wir die ganzen Unkräutersamen, die im Boden liegen. Das gibt dann eine Fläche auf der nichts anderes mehr wächst als __ Ampfer. Da wir nicht mit Chemie arbeiten wollen, bleibt uns da nur die mechanische Bekämpfung - also noch mehr mähen. Aus diesem Grund lassen wir es jetzt bleiben dort Boden umzubrechen. Wir mähen so oft es geht, und hoffen irgendwann einen Zustand erreicht zu haben, der es ermöglicht Wiesenblumen dazwischen zu pflanzen. Die vernünftigste Lösung wäre ein großflächiger Bodenaustausch, aber das rechnet sich wirklich nicht. 

Das Problem an Blumenwiesen ist auch, dass sie eine Mindestgröße brauchen um stabil zu bleiben. Ich schätze die Mindestgröße wird um die 1000 Quadratmeter sein. Da kann man die Pflegemaßnahmen dann auf das Mähen beschränken. Natürlich kann man auch viel kleinere Flächen im Garten mit Wiesenblumen und ein paar Gräsern bepflanzen. Das kann dann einer Wiese schon ähnlich sehen, aber es braucht ständige Pflege um das Bild zu erhalten. Dort etwas entfernen, da etwas nachpflanzen, da etwa zurückschneiden, usw. Mähen allein geht hier einfach nicht. 

Eine Ausnahme scheinen die Schweizer Staudenmischungen zu sein. Das sind über viele Jahre erprobte Mischungen, die es für unterschiedliche Standorte gibt. Dabei wird nicht ausgesät, sondern es wird eine Fläche zur Pflanzung vorbereitet (also unkrautfrei gemacht), und dann kommen Stauden und __ Zwiebelpflanzen und einige Gräser hinein. Wie bei jeder Staudenpflanzung muss man in den ersten beiden Jahren die Unkräuter unter Kontrolle halten, aber danach sind die Mischpflanzungen sehr pflegearm. Im Herbst werden sie einmal mit dem Rasenmäher geschnitten, und das war es dann. Die Flächen sind dynamisch, d.h. sie ändern sich leicht je nach Standort und auch innerhalb der Fläche wandern die Pflanzen etwas herum. Insgesamt bleibt das Bild aber erhalten. Es sind viele Jahre Forschung der Hochschule Wädenswil in diese Mischungen gewandert, aber es hat sich rentiert. Es sind natürlich keine Blumenwiesen, aber sie kommen dem Eindruck schon nahe und sie sind vor allem so pflegeleicht wie man sich das von einer Blumenwiese erträumt. Wir haben die Mischung für feuchten Boden probiert, und waren davon sehr angetan. Das ist etwas viel zuverlässigeres als sämtliche Saatgutmischungen.


----------



## RiffRaff (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Tipps für Blumenwiese gesucht*

Hallo,

schade das nicht mehr geschrieben haben...

@Werner: Erstmal danke für Deinen Beitrag!
Da mir nicht soviel Fläche für meinen Versuch zur Verfügung steht, wäre dieser wohl viel früher schon gescheitert! :?

Ich finde allerdings die "Schweitzer Idee" mit den Staudenmischungen recht gut!
Ob sich das dann Blumenwiese oder Staudenbeet etc. nennt, soll mir letztlich egal sein. ich habe mich zu dem Thema ein wenig belesen und entschieden, das ich das so mache.
Also ein paar recht hoch wachsende Solitärstauden, umgeben von Bodendeckern und ausgesäaten Ein- und Mehrjährigen.

Beim Saatgut habe ich mir schon ne recht große Vielfalt zugelegt, größtenteils einheimisch und keine Mischungen. Letztlich gucke ich mir dieses Jahr an, wies aussieht und wenn nächstes Jahr nichts mehr nachkommt, wird eventuell gezielt nochmal nachgesät.
Die Woche kam auch mein Hummelhaus an 
Die Tierchen werden mir schon zeigen, was sie mögen!

gruß

Micha


----------

